# 1950 Columbia Three Star Deluxe



## SirMike1983 (Feb 23, 2017)

I put my 1950 Columbia ballooner on CL - a local sale. I'm getting serious this year about downsizing my collection... too many bikes. You can contact me here on the CABE if you're interested as well. It's a local sale - shipping is up to you to arrange if you need it. I'll drop the bike at any close by shop here in Northern VA, but packing and shipping is on you/them.  It comes with a spare set of matching, decent fenders - use whichever you like best.  $350 for everything local pick up. 

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/bik/6017152138.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 5, 2017)

Price is reduced to $325 - local pick up.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 11, 2017)

Price drop to $300 local pick up.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 30, 2017)

Bike is on eBay - local pick up. I can also drop it at a bike shop if they can pack/ship it for you. Extra fenders being sold separately.

Starting bid is $215, BIN is $335. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-195...106538?hash=item3f78f2a12a:g:WtAAAOSwCU1Y3aWG


----------

